# [SPONSORED] Custom Parvum R1.0 <<<<< Kinetic Energy >>>>>



## easynator

Subbed!


----------



## Duality92

Subbed of course, should be a great ride


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> Subbed!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Subbed of course, should be a great ride


Thanks guys.


----------



## rwisdaman

Sub-a-dubbed!

Should be a nice treat!


----------



## HackJoe

Subbed! Loving the sounds of this, the R1.0 came out of nowhere! Specs look great!

J.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwisdaman*
> 
> Sub-a-dubbed!
> 
> Should be a nice treat!


Thanks, i hope so.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackJoe*
> 
> Subbed! Loving the sounds of this, the R1.0 came out of nowhere! Specs look great!
> 
> J.


Thanks Joe, Cant wait to get my hands on it now, i hope it comes out half as decent as your system, id be happy then.









M.


----------



## nzphil

Subbed! Really nice to hear some of your background. Also very encouraging to hear what you are doing in your charity work. God bless.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzphil*
> 
> Subbed! Really nice to hear some of your background. Also very encouraging to hear what you are doing in your charity work. God bless.


Thanks mate, i try to help others where i can and those less fortunate than us.


----------



## NE0XY

Subway
Like previous posters said it's very encouraging to hear that you are doing charity work =)
Very inspirational


----------



## Mads1

UPDATE.....

Recieved my GPU today, still waiting for some bulbs for my studio light to turn up, may take some on my phone just until while im testing it before its taken apart to put waterblocks on, Also will explain why i went for this certain model.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Subway
> Like previous posters said it's very encouraging to hear that you are doing charity work =)
> Very inspirational


Thanks NEOXY, if we all just help one person each, then this world would be a better place, there's some nasty stuff going on now around the world, just wish these politicians and those other people would think about what they are doing to mankind.


----------



## Mads1

So my new GPU came today, i went for this model for a couple of reason, 1. its was cheaper than the ref superclock model, 2. Its got a AIO and as ive got my PC in bits, due to no case, and its right next to me, i wanted something quiet 3. Resale value 4. Its clocked slightly higher than the SC model. Also got a free rainbow six game code. They also do a facelift shroud which is also coming my way which has the white logo.
One thing i will say for this card it came well packaged, my last card ( gtx780 ) came in a plastic see through flimsly protector case, not this thing as you will see by the pics, it also feels a nice solid card aswell, hopefully the new shroud will be with me by monday and my new bulbs for me lights. sorry for the rubbish pics, but was only taken with my iPhone.





Once my case arrives and i start to build it, i will be taking the card apart to install a waterblock on it.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> So my new GPU came today, i went for this model for a couple of reason, 1. its was cheaper than the ref superclock model, 2. Its got a AIO and as ive got my PC in bits, due to no case, and its right next to me, i wanted something quiet 3. Resale value 4. Its clocked slightly higher than the SC model. Also got a free rainbow six game code. They also do a facelift shroud which is also coming my way which has the white logo.
> One thing i will say for this card it came well packaged, my last card ( gtx780 ) came in a plastic see through flimsly protector case, not this thing as you will see by the pics, it also feels a nice solid card aswell, hopefully the new shroud will be with me by monday and my new bulbs for me lights. sorry for the rubbish pics, but was only taken with my iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once my case arrives and i start to build it, i will be taking the card apart to install a waterblock on it.


Why did you get the hybrid if you're putting a block on it? Was it actually cheaper?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Why did you get the hybrid if you're putting a block on it? Was it actually cheaper?


Yes a local retailer was doing a deal as a promotion for EVGA for opening up a RMA center in the UK, and it was cheaper than the base model, and as im trying to save money where i can i had to get it.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Yes a local retailer was doing a deal as a promotion for EVGA for opening up a RMA center in the UK, and it was cheaper than the base model, and as im trying to save money where i can i had to get it.


Well that's great then, good deal


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Well that's great then, good deal


Just trying to get hold of Darkside rads and some LEDs look like im going to have to order from Dazmode, and i still need a M/B will have to wait until after xmas now, hopefully there will be some deals then aswell.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Just trying to get hold of Darkside rads and some LEDs look like im going to have to order from Dazmode, and i still need a M/B will have to wait until after xmas now, hopefully there will be some deals then aswell.


What platform? X99?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> What platform? X99?


Yes X99, im hoping to get the EVGA Micro v2.


----------



## HackJoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Just trying to get hold of Darkside rads and some LEDs look like im going to have to order from Dazmode, and i still need a M/B will have to wait until after xmas now, hopefully there will be some deals then aswell.


Sounds like you got a bargain on the GPU! Dazmode are awesome! I tend to order most parts from them, the shipping is a kick in the nuts but you save so much dealing with the CAD. Plus the service is awesome! Looking forward to seeing your R1.0!

J.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackJoe*
> 
> Sounds like you got a bargain on the GPU! Dazmode are awesome! I tend to order most parts from them, the shipping is a kick in the nuts but you save so much dealing with the CAD. Plus the service is awesome! Looking forward to seeing your R1.0!
> 
> J.


Cheers Joe, Im looking forward to seeing my case aswell







I was lucky on the GPU getting the deal i did i know that, i also picked up a Dell Gsync monitor aswell, as for dazmode i would need to order a few bits to justify the shipping. Cant wait to start the build,just waiting on Parvum now, hopefully it wont be to long, I need to get a processor and M/B next.


----------



## Mads1

Update

This thread is not forgotten, im just waiting for the case renders to finalize for cutting.


----------



## imersa

Renders due Friday


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Renders due Friday


----------



## Mads1

UPDATE
First Renders in, with out giving to much away here is a couple of Pic's.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> UPDATE
> First Render in, with out giving to much away here is a Pic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip


Built in reservoir right? Looks interesting, a lot going on with that top panel.

And subbed.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Built in reservoir right? Looks interesting, a lot going on with that top panel.
> 
> And subbed.


Thanks for the Sub.


----------



## Deeptek

Subbed! Love this case. How long has the turn around for the case taken? Im interested in getting a custom case done as well.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Subbed! Love this case. How long has the turn around for the case taken? Im interested in getting a custom case done as well.


Thanks for the sub.....







If you want a custom case be prepaired to wait, but in the end you get a one off, to how you want it, i was in no rush and i didnt mind waiting, it gave me the chance to save up extra for the hardware, I understand a few people have got annoyed due to waiting to long, but in the end you have to remember these Parvum guys are only a small set up, aswell as doing retail case's which are in high demand they are prob one of the only company's that i know of that you can get a bespoke custom case, which you wont get any-where else. My advice is to give Parvum a message and lay down your plans, if there is not much custom work it might not be to long.


----------



## Furious Pcs

Glad I didn't miss this don't know how I didn't find this sooner being an R 1.0 Owner myself


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I didn't miss this don't know how I didn't find this sooner being an R 1.0 Owner myself


----------



## Mads1

Another Render pic.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Subbing since this case design is so.... peculiar and incredibly interesting.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Subbing since this case design is so.... peculiar and incredibly interesting.


Thanks, i hope to have pics of the case soon, just finalizing before cut.


----------



## diablo2allday

im being lazy and not researching is that 980ti reference pcb or custom ?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diablo2allday*
> 
> im being lazy and not researching is that 980ti reference pcb or custom ?


According to ek's cooling configuration the EVGA hybrid is of a stock/reference PCB design.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diablo2allday*
> 
> im being lazy and not researching is that 980ti reference pcb or custom ?


Yes its a Ref Board.


----------



## Mads1

Cant wait to show you all the case,there have been a few changes to the design and its now sort of finalized apart from where the aquaero will go, i must admit it looks better than i imagined, thanks to Parvum Systems, will update with new Renders soon.


----------



## Sand3853

Subbed for this...can't wait to see it


----------



## colinreay

Wow, those renders look amazing. Assuming Parvum, or you are doing the integrated reservoir, I am really hyped! Tube and bay reservoirs are great in their own right, but these builds coming out in Parvum cases with integrated reservoirs or flow "connecting bridges" is next level!


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colinreay*
> 
> Wow, those renders look amazing. Assuming Parvum, or you are doing the integrated reservoir, I am really hyped! Tube and bay reservoirs are great in their own right, but these builds coming out in Parvum cases with integrated reservoirs or flow "connecting bridges" is next level!


There are some really good builds in Parvum case's at the moment, and they will only get better, now they have launched their new range see here. I'll be posting some new Renders soon as we have change some details of the case.


----------



## Mads1

Not sure what vinyl design to use yet, i cant decide.....


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colinreay*
> 
> Wow, those renders look amazing. Assuming Parvum, or you are doing the integrated reservoir, I am really hyped! Tube and bay reservoirs are great in their own right, but these builds coming out in Parvum cases with integrated reservoirs or flow "connecting bridges" is next level!


yea they are ?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Not sure what vinyl design to use yet, i cant decide.....


I like the logo in the first, but the starburst in the second.....


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I like the logo in the first, but the starburst in the second.....


The KE from the first with burst behind it may indeed be interesting.


----------



## Mads1

ok had another look and think i might go for this one, or this one.


----------



## DamselinDistres

Subbed! You're a good person!!!

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamselinDistres*
> 
> Subbed! You're a good person!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Thank-you for the Sub.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> ok had another look and think i might go for this one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


freakin perfect


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> freakin perfect


----------



## MunneY

do like that Mads.... Nice choice


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> do like that Mads.... Nice choice


Thanks Munney, now i just need to save for another GPU as i think the one will look a bit bare in the case now.







specially now the design has had a face-lift and a few nice bits added, was down Parvum the other day going over the Design with JR23 and we come up with some nice touches, cant wait to show it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I definitely agree, the two ideas mixed together into the fourth one is outright gorgeous!


----------



## Sand3853

this is looking great!


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> ok had another look and think i might go for this one.


That's the one!


----------



## Furious Pcs

the last choice for the ssd


----------



## Mads1

Thanks for the input guys, looks like the last one as said then, once the vinyl comes in il test it out, plus has anyone used Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B12-PS fans, if so what are your thoughts on these, as it out of them and EK vardar F4-er fans.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Thanks for the input guys, looks like the last one as said then, once the vinyl comes in il test it out, plus has anyone used Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B12-PS fans, if so what are your thoughts on these, as it out of them and EK vardar F4-er fans.


I have the B12-3's, they're good fans, move a lot of air and are fairly quiet. But they have one issue, you need to keep their intake side clear, as they can get quite noisy if you don't.
So you don't want to use these for pull right up against a grill, filter or radiator.

So, you could have some issues with the front intake if you use eLoops, if you don't want to take any chances, go with the Vardars.


----------



## Bart

Subbed for an awesome project, and an awesome cause. Well done Mads! I love charity stuff like this!














Those renders look amazing. Heck does Parvum EVER do anything that ISN'T amazing?!!?!?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I have the B12-3's, they're good fans, move a lot of air and are fairly quiet. But they have one issue, you need to keep their intake side clear, as they can get quite noisy if you don't.
> So you don't want to use these for pull right up against a grill, filter or radiator.
> 
> So, you could have some issues with the front intake if you use eLoops, if you don't want to take any chances, go with the Vardars.


Thanks for the input, i had a idea to paint the blades matt black as i liked the design and it gave me a option, ive just ordered a couple of EK Vardar, so i will see what they are like first.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Subbed for an awesome project, and an awesome cause. Well done Mads! I love charity stuff like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those renders look amazing. Heck does Parvum EVER do anything that ISN'T amazing?!!?!?


Thanks for the sub...







All the Parvum case's are great, especially the new range. This case has been in the design stage for quite awhile, and ive had a few trips to Parvum HQ to go over it, its just had a facelift as ive said in a previous post, when i get some renders im hoping to try out my new Keyshot 6 upgrade to get some nice angle's of it to show, im still alittle while off with hardware of which ive still to get but i hope to have more updates and pic's very soon.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Thanks for the input, i had a idea to paint the blades matt black as i liked the design and it gave me a option, ive just ordered a couple of EK Vardar, so i will see what they are like first.


If you're still interested in the eLoops, you can actually get them in black, but they're sold by Phobya instead. Although they're glossy and 3-pin, so It might not quite be what you're looking for.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> If you're still interested in the eLoops, you can actually get them in black, but they're sold by Phobya instead. Although they're glossy and 3-pin, so It might not quite be what you're looking for.


I done this in keyshot, this is how i want them, and no i dont want shinny black gloss lol, i will see what the vardar are like first.


----------



## paultoke

Subbed


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultoke*
> 
> Subbed


Thanks for the sub,


----------



## Furious Pcs

you could always paint them I've painted mine
since painting I've switched the above fans B12-1 to Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-P 120mm but kept the red painted fan blades


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> you could always paint them I've painted mine
> since painting I've switched the above fans B12-1 to Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-P 120mm but kept the red painted fan blades


Yes thats howi was going to do them, painted matt black but done a render to see what they look like first.


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Yes thats howi was going to do them, painted matt black but done a render to see what they look like first.


they turn out really well easy to pop blades out just push back side of blade on both sides even pressure comes off easy


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> they turn out really well easy to pop blades out just push back side of blade on both sides even pressure comes off easy


My enermax fans are the same thats why i like them, how the e-loops perform i dont know.


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> My enermax fans are the same thats why i like them, how the e-loops perform i dont know.


i have the 800-2000 rpm versions they work really well i keep them around 950-1000 rpm. the B12-1 that's 800 or less only ran at around 700 no more so i switched to the 800-2000 range and they work great.
The B12-P that i use which is just slightly higher range of rpm than the PS that you listed are great fans wouldn't crank them up to 2000 as they get quite loud but at a more conservative range around 1000 there quite and run temps excellent in Blood Line


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> i have the 800-2000 rpm versions they work really well i keep them around 950-1000 rpm. the B12-1 that's 800 or less only ran at around 700 no more so i switched to the 800-2000 range and they work great.
> The B12-P that i use which is just slightly higher range of rpm than the PS that you listed are great fans wouldn't crank them up to 2000 as they get quite loud but at a more conservative range around 1000 there quite and run temps excellent in Blood Line


I may give them ago, going to see what the vardar fans are like first, ordered a couple and should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> I may give them ago, going to see what the vardar fans are like first, ordered a couple and should be here tomorrow.


I've never used vardar fans but heard they're great fans so either way i think you'll be set


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> I've never used vardar fans but heard they're great fans so either way i think you'll be set


e-loops do look nice though.


----------



## Bart

I hear Vardars are good at high RPMs, but their performance goes down significantly once you start running em at lower RPMs (like most of us do). Those e-loops look pretty awesome I must say. If the Canadian dollar ever recovers, I must pick up some of those things, and some black Darkside Gentle Typhoons.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I hear Vardars are good at high RPMs, but their performance goes down significantly once you start running em at lower RPMs (like most of us do). Those e-loops look pretty awesome I must say. If the Canadian dollar ever recovers, I must pick up some of those things, and some black Darkside Gentle Typhoons.


I was hoping to try them out today but they have not turned up, i will get the e-loops and try them if not, i need to start ordering my hardware, can't believe 5820k gone up in price







,at least i know what im going for now in the watercooled Dept.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

It's like they're trying to jack up the cost of x99 to cover the fact of just how expensive (and for some reason, still poor availability) z170 is.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It's like they're trying to jack up the cost of x99 to cover the fact of just how expensive (and for some reason, still poor availability) z170 is.


I was going for z170, but the lack of M-ATX boards made me look at X99.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> I was going for z170, but the lack of M-ATX boards made me look at X99.


I thought I was the only one who felt like that. I only went Z170 cause of sponsors.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I thought I was the only one who felt like that. I only went Z170 cause of sponsors.


Its nice to have sponsors you must be due another build soon,,







But yes 2011 v3 and 1151 is not the gen for M-ATX or so it seems.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Its nice to have sponsors you must be due another build soon,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes 2011 v3 and 1151 is not the gen for M-ATX or so it seems.


I am not actually currently looking for another build. Maybe this summer as my fiancé is 37 weeks pregnant and will most lilkely give birth in the next days or weeks.

But sponsors are fun, it let's you put more money into other aspects of the build.

I however am still finishing a build that I might post a log about.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I am not actually currently looking for another build. Maybe this summer as my fiancé is 37 weeks pregnant and will most lilkely give birth in the next days or weeks.
> 
> But sponsors are fun, it let's you put more money into other aspects of the build.
> 
> I however am still finishing a build that I might post a log about.


You should def do a log, i bet you looking forward to plenty of sleepness nights, while your fiance is feeding you can game







,
Can understand about putting into the build, ive just bought a Mobo and ram and i want to get a EVGA PSU which i need to get, but im still waiting on some new bulbs for my studio lights to take some half decent pics, and i dont think the case will be that long to wait for now, fingers crossed, then i can start putting it together


----------



## Mads1

So i decided to go with a little colour for the ssd using printable vinyl instead of the previous one, as its going to have LED's in the SSD window for it. so its out of these four.


----------



## imersa

Top left for me I think!


----------



## JR23

I'd go with any of the images, KE logo centered and nothing else, no text, no EVO SSD bit and no outline.

JR


----------



## Sand3853

Either of the top ones.... looks awesome!


----------



## paultoke

Top left for me too


----------



## taowulf

I am conflicted as I like both of the ones on the top due to the colors.

Coin flip?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR23*
> 
> I'd go with any of the images, KE logo centered and nothing else, no text, no EVO SSD bit and no outline.
> 
> JR


This


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Either of the top ones, although a very slight preference for top right due to it having this almost "evil overlord is going to destroy everything" kind of vibe within the top part of it.

I'll also second what others have said about having just the Kinetic Energy logo on it, would feel a lot less "busy" without the Parvum and Evo SSD bits on it.


----------



## Mads1

Thanks guys for input i will re-think then, and go with one with just the logo, i thought they was abit over-loaded and busy to. Cant wait to get the case now, im getting very in patient lol


----------



## Mads1

Thought i'd take a few pics of a boring SSD







excuse the bad pics, but only had my iphone on hand.


----------



## paultoke

I like it


----------



## Mads1

Thought id do two of each design to see what fits best when its all put together.


----------



## Watercool-Jakob

I agree with all the others, it looks better without the additional logos etc. Gotta say though, I like the blue/pink design better.
What's your overall color scheme? WIll you do colored water, or colored sleeves? The I would suggest to go with a matching color in those logo decals...?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watercool-Jakob*
> 
> I agree with all the others, it looks better without the additional logos etc. Gotta say though, I like the blue/pink design better.
> What's your overall color scheme? WIll you do colored water, or colored sleeves? The I would suggest to go with a matching color in those logo decals...?


Sleeving is going to be carbon and black, coolant im not sure yet, red or uv clear blue, with only the blocks and res lite up. Once i get the cpu and gpu blocks i will try some coolant.


----------



## Furious Pcs

looks very good pink and blue looks better


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> looks very good pink and blue looks better


It all depends on the coolant i go for, if its uv clear, then yes i will go with this colour version. Knowing me il prob change it around abit again .


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> It all depends on the coolant i go for, if its uv clear, then yes i will go with this colour version. Knowing me il prob change it around abit again .


can't wait to see more


----------



## WhiteWulfe

While I'm still torn on which one I'd cast a single cote on, I definitely prefer the pink and blue-purple one now.


----------



## Mads1

I ended up picking this one for the build.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Wooohooo! man that one's just so sexy for some reason.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Wooohooo! man that one's just so sexy for some reason.


Thanks, i got there in the end lol.


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> I ended up picking this one for the build.


great choice looks great


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Thanks, i got there in the end lol.


I know how it can be, having refined several ideas for my eventual upgrade to Jagerwulfe.... Countless times. I've found it to be a more enjoyable journey if you get to try our several things as you go and then decide along the way anyways ^_^


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> great choice looks great


thanks.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I know how it can be, having refined several ideas for my eventual upgrade to Jagerwulfe.... Countless times. I've found it to be a more enjoyable journey if you get to try our several things as you go and then decide along the way anyways ^_^


Hopefully will look nice in the SSD cut out window with the LED's on it.


----------



## Sand3853

These are going to look great Mads


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> These are going to look great Mads


Thanks for your kind words. Good news today my new studio lights turned up, so hopefully when i have enough money to purchase Hardware i can get some nice shots at last.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*


Subbed









I have a question, I know that this machine is used to cut the vinyl sheets, but not to print.
So, what did you used to print the image?
A traditional color printer?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Subbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question, I know that this machine is used to cut the vinyl sheets, but not to print.
> So, what did you used to print the image?
> A traditional color printer?


Yes , i used a Canon pixma,


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Yes , i used a Canon pixma,


Thanks


----------



## Mads1

Just a little Update, my Fans came in , and as this build log has not got much content as of Hardware, i thought i'd try out my new bulbs that id been waiting for, for ages, and take one or two pics of them. Also The Parvum case should be ready soon hopefully. Also should be getting my waterblocks when there in stock in the next week or so, so next update will be motherboard and CPU block and maybe the memory.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Delicious all black fans of doom! Man those Vardars are sexy fans.


----------



## Duality92

I still regret jumping on the first batches of black grey ones. They were sponsored though so I guess it ain't that bad.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Delicious all black fans of doom! Man those Vardars are sexy fans.


The first batch i got was doom, as they had loose wires on the hub and kept cutting out, luckily EK replaced them, within a couple of days, these have got some weight on them, i was surprised how heavy they are.







I still need a couple more though.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I still regret jumping on the first batches of black grey ones. They were sponsored though so I guess it ain't that bad.


I was going to get the grey ones, but got these instead for the lower PWM range, Nothing is bad if its sponsored, gives you more scope to add extra money to other bits.


----------



## paultoke

Nice photos
I also prefer the all black


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultoke*
> 
> Nice photos
> I also prefer the all black


Thanks mate .







hopefully i will hear about my case soon, as i was waiting on the Aquaero 6xt so we can measure for the cut-out, i still need to save for some more hardware, as money is tight, so i keep looking for offers and discounts, but hopefully i can move forward soon.


----------



## HackJoe

No news?









J.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackJoe*
> 
> No news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


Not yet no, still waiting on Parvum to get back to me.


----------



## rwisdaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Yes , i used a Canon pixma,


Whoa, I had to put the brakes on for a sec.

I have a cannon pixma i2810. I tried printing an image onto vinyl sticker paper as it claimed it was fast drying, yada yada.

But when I printed the image, I set it on my desk and an hour later I tried the finger swipe on it and it smeared the ink on the sticker paper. It was only a test piece but I feel I wasted the money on a pack of sticker paper now.

Did I do something wrong maybe? I have no idea.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwisdaman*
> 
> Whoa, I had to put the brakes on for a sec.
> 
> I have a cannon pixma i2810. I tried printing an image onto vinyl sticker paper as it claimed it was fast drying, yada yada.
> 
> But when I printed the image, I set it on my desk and an hour later I tried the finger swipe on it and it smeared the ink on the sticker paper. It was only a test piece but I feel I wasted the money on a pack of sticker paper now.
> 
> Did I do something wrong maybe? I have no idea.


What settings are you using in the profile, i had to muck about with mine to find the right one, but also i went through a couple of different types of sticker paper, try to get or find one that is of a photo paper type of quality.


----------



## rwisdaman

I didn't mess with any settings as I would have no idea what to adjust.
But any info would be of great help to me.

As for paper I am using, it is a pack of LD premium inkjet photo sticker paper from LD Products


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwisdaman*
> 
> I didn't mess with any settings as I would have no idea what to adjust.
> But any info would be of great help to me.
> 
> As for paper I am using, it is a pack of LD premium inkjet photo sticker paper from LD Products


I just use a generic one for canon 

If you go into preferences on the print tab you should be able to change from different quality's ie: photo, high, draft etc, also in mine i can set a different drying setting which is on high, but to start of use a photo setting of high.


----------



## rwisdaman

I shall try that then, thanks!


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwisdaman*
> 
> I shall try that then, thanks!


Any problems let me know, il try and help out as much as possible.


----------



## snef

sub for sure


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> sub for sure


Thanks for the Sub snef,









Hopefully will have some news soon on whats happening with the case.


----------



## Mads1

Just a little update of some Hardware that was received.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Nice pic


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Nice pic


Thanks.


----------



## paultoke

I see you managed to get a EVGA X99 micro 2









Nice pics


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultoke*
> 
> I see you managed to get a EVGA X99 micro 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics


Its getting harder to get hold of the micro v2 not sure why, i got this board second hand,


----------



## paultoke

Better if it saves you money


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultoke*
> 
> Better if it saves you money


Yes Def, although its got a missing i/o shield, and if it cant be found with the owner, im going to have to get one some how, ive search online and not having much luck.


----------



## paultoke

Drop EVGA an email they might has some laying around, cant hurt to ask.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultoke*
> 
> Drop EVGA an email they might has some laying around, cant hurt to ask.


Yes i have sent them an Email, just in case it cant be found. Need to test the board yet, but it should be OK.


----------



## Mads1

Just a little Update, no pics as of yet but there will be plenty soon, case has started to be cut, and first couple of panels are done and the rest will be done in stages, all to be revealed soon.......


----------



## paultoke

I think that's more of a tease than update


----------



## Sand3853

Cant wait to see the case Mads and the build


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> Cant wait to see the case Mads and the build


I might show a sneaky peak next week, as i want to get it assembled to really show it off, as some bits of it cant be finished until some parts of the hardware is in . Plus ive got to get a GPU now, as ive sold my 980ti.


----------



## ccRicers

The Micro 2 looks sick. Like how the Dominator Platinums complement the touch of silver on the VRM heatsink.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> The Micro 2 looks sick. Like how the Dominator Platinums complement the touch of silver on the VRM heatsink.


They definitely match the motherboard very well.


----------



## Mads1

My GPU is here,Just need to get it blocked up now, although i think it might be abit lonely on its own.


----------



## nzphil

Almost forgot about this build haha. Did you get the case yet?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzphil*
> 
> Almost forgot about this build haha. Did you get the case yet?


Not Yet but very soon, have done lots of changes to it.


----------



## paultoke

Nice one cant wait to see the case


----------



## Mads1

Just a little update, ive started to get a few more bits for my build but mean time ive been doing some Sketch-up modeling and keyshot Renders, whilst im still waiting for my case i thought i would show a little glimpse of what is to come.


----------



## paultoke

Really like the renders mate


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultoke*
> 
> Really like the renders mate


Thanks mate, cant wait to get the new processor, hopefully Renders will be quicker, these took for ever to do.


----------



## JambonJovi

Subba-dubbed ! Case looks unreal.


----------



## Mads1

Aquaero 6XT is in, installed the back heatsink on it, looking forward to setting this up in the new systems.


----------



## paultoke

Cant wait to see how this mounts in the case


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultoke*
> 
> Cant wait to see how this mounts in the case


Hopefully all goes well, there will be some nice little features on and in the case. Just waiting for Watercool to send me some nice blocks, then can measure up for the loop.


----------



## Mads1

So my case is taking a new direction on the design stage, im still working with Parvum systems on it, and will be almost ready to cut, was hoping to do some good progress over the weekend, but whilst i was at Parvum i went for some food and in that time my car broke down and had to call out road side assistance, after being towed to a local dealer we found out it was the cam belt gone doh








So anyway i hope to have some pics up of the case , well some of it by the weekend fingers crossed, still awaiting my watercooled parts as without this i cant plan the loop.


----------



## HackJoe

The beast is finally taking shape, the specs are awesome! the case is a monster! Can't wait to see more.

J.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackJoe*
> 
> The beast is finally taking shape, the specs are awesome! the case is a monster! Can't wait to see more.
> 
> J.


Cheers joe,


----------



## Mads1

Should have some updates over the weekend, also having to re-think over the waterblocks as i think i may have been let down, as i need these to measure for the pass-through and res that needs to be drawn up, as with-out these i cant do the loop.


----------



## paultoke

That's a shame I was looking forward to seeing the Watercool HEATKILLER blocks.


----------



## Mads1

Waterblocks should be here next week so systems go. Expect plenty of pics.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Waterblocks should be here next week so systems go. Expect plenty of pics.


Are you doing what I suggested? lol


----------



## paultoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Waterblocks should be here next week so systems go. Expect plenty of pics.


What blocks did you get in the end?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultoke*
> 
> What blocks did you get in the end?


They are all Watercool Heatkiller.


----------



## paultoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> They are all Watercool Heatkiller.


Excellent news I've been waiting to see what they are like


----------



## HackJoe

FEEEEEED ME! Need my R1.0 fix buddy.

J.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackJoe*
> 
> FEEEEEED ME! Need my R1.0 fix buddy.
> 
> J.


LOL! Still waiting on the Watercool Hardware to turn up, then i can start cutting the case.


----------



## Mads1

Acrylic is in for my case, time to start cutting, now just need these waterblocks.


----------



## paultoke

Excellent news


----------



## TGBM

Amazing news can't wait to see the case all cut and assembled!


----------



## Watercool-Jakob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Waterblocks should be here next week so systems go. Expect plenty of pics.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Acrylic is in for my case, time to start cutting, now just need these waterblocks.


I would like to step in here. Yes, we agreed with Mads1 on the sponsoring of his build, because we like the idea behind it and the looks of it. And yes, we (and only us, it has nothing to do with the energy or dedication of Mads1) are responsible for way more than a month of delay in the build progress now. Please let me explain why.

We have always produced watercooling parts for everybody that is interested in watercooling. But we were very focused on the european and especially the german market. Starting March this year, we started to expand our reach and got more attention from the north american and the asian market. In June, we released our new Reservoir series, and in August, our GTX 1080 series water blocks. We are a company that has been in this market since 2002. We are one of the oldest companys specializing in PC watercooling that is still in existence. But we have NEVER experienced what happened this summer and autumn: we were overwhelmed with orders from all around the globe. It seems our new products hit the nerve of the time just right... Both our shipping and even our manufacturing departments couldn't catch up to the rate of new orders coming in. While we are very happy about this, it also means that sadly, we built up a serious delay in working through our shipping schedule. We already hired additional fulltime staff for both our machinery park which is currently running extra shifts and also our shipping department which is also building up on overtime hours. We hope that we will soon return to a usual processing time for an order.

In the meantime, I as the english speaking spokesperson of this company can't do anything but apologising to and thanking or customers at the same time! YOU are the people that helped our company to grow and YOU created new jobs in a still developing region of germany! But then again, you are the people who patiently wait for their much expected watercooling parts - just as Mads1 has to. We still have to go through a lot of orders, and even though we gave his order the highest possible priority, we still think that it might take us up to mid Novembre to even manufacture his parts, let alone ship them.

Again, I am sincerely sorry for the delay we are putting upon this project, but still hope that we can put all of this to good ends for everybody.
Best wishes,
Jakob for WATERCOOL


----------



## nzphil

Thanks for the update Jakob. I have used a few of your products in my builds and they are of the highest quality. Glad to hear things are picking up for your company. Sad to hear about the delay though







I'm sure the parts will be worth the wait


----------



## Mads1

I'd like to thank Dazmode for supplying The LED'S for the build, plus his support in future builds with Darkside LED Lighting.










Also Samsung, for the ssd's ... Looking very nice in the top window cut-out and a little glimpse of some of the Panels which have been cut, lots more to show you but thats it for now.


----------



## nzphil

love the frosted acrylic. Looking forward to seeing what you do with the lighting. I need some inspiration for my build







With the translucent panels you have lots of opportunities to do things you just can't do with opaque metal cases.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzphil*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the frosted acrylic. Looking forward to seeing what you do with the lighting. I need some inspiration for my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the translucent panels you have lots of opportunities to do things you just can't do with opaque metal cases.


Yes i love the Frosted clear, and against the silver and black panels i hope to achieve a nice subtle lighting effect but not overly-done, these will be connected to the Aquaero , the LED strips are top notch, and are very well made, and they are bright, but until the case is assembled will i get an idea how the lighting will go.


----------



## TGBM

Damn... such a tease when will we get the money shots?


----------



## Mads1

After a manic few weeks at work, and after i had some Hardware turn up, ive managed to find the time to take some pictures. I'd like to thank my sponsor Watercool and @Watercool-Jakob for making this all possible, ive still got a few bits to get including another LED for the GPU block as there was only one in the package but no big deal i can order that nearer the time and also some Rads which im still not sure what ones to get yet. Now its time to measure for the pass-plates at Parvum Systems so im hoping the build wont be to much longer for me to show you all.
Anyway here is a few pics ........









One thing i will say for Watercool gear and im not being bias just cause they sent me the swag, was the quality of the machining was top notch, the block is very shiny, but if its not your cup of tea, they also do them in black. Also they have recently announced a Block for the popular EVGA 1080 FTW, . If You have time pop along to their web-shop here and have alook on their site.













Here you can see how the LED goes into the GPU Block, such a good design, although i need another one as i only ordered one doh?















Here you can see the terminal port connector, straight into the metal part of the block, not like some that attach to the acrylic part of the block which if over-tightened can crack.
Also the connector can be turned round so the logo is always facing the right way round, and as im doing an inverted build that was what i done first thing















Even the pump has a metal backing, no paper backing here, nice little touch they done here.















Here is the Hardware lux top, as you can see its alittle bit cleaner and more flush on the top, both are very nice but i think im going with this one.


----------



## paultoke

Nice pics, good to see this moving forward again


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultoke*
> 
> Nice pics, good to see this moving forward again


Thanks, hopefully the build wont take to long now, just need to order a few more bits and measure up for the plates, then i can start on the sleeving


----------



## HackJoe

Loving those photos buddy. The blocks looks great!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackJoe*
> 
> Loving those photos buddy. The blocks looks great!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, they are really nice quality, cant wait to get them in the build now.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Nice photography, is natural light or studio light?

Those vga blocks are really massive!


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Nice photography, is natural light or studio light?
> 
> Those vga blocks are really massive!


Thanks, just got a cheap studio light..........









Yes thats what you call a full cover block


----------



## WhiteWulfe

By the gods those blocks are insanely sexy!


----------



## Paprika

^ considering getting some myself after seeing them


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paprika*
> 
> ^ considering getting some myself after seeing them


You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> You won't be disappointed.


tbh I need a new CPU block as well due to my raystorm pro not supporting AM4 yada yada, so might as well


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paprika*
> 
> tbh I need a new CPU block as well due to my raystorm pro not supporting AM4 yada yada, so might as well


Go for it they do a AMD block aswell, i just need to sort some sleeving out now and also another led strip that goes in the GPU block which i forgot.


----------



## Phill360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Thanks, just got a cheap studio light..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thats what you call a full cover block


I love the build so far.

The photos look fantastic, any chance you could provide a link to the light you bought on amazon?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phill360*
> 
> I love the build so far.
> 
> The photos look fantastic, any chance you could provide a link to the light you bought on amazon?


I didnt get the lights from amazon but here is something similar on ebay here









Here is the make-shift studio in my lounge.


----------



## Phill360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> I didnt get the lights from amazon but here is something similar on ebay here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the make-shift studio in my lounge.


Thanks for the link and the photo of your setup. Can wait to see the completed build.

I'm also looking forward to buying a Parvum case in 2017 :


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phill360*
> 
> Thanks for the link and the photo of your setup. Can wait to see the completed build.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to buying a Parvum case in 2017 :


I'l Look forwad to seeing your build. You cant beat a Parvum case, great for modding in, if you have a design you would like to base it off, feel free to get in touch.


----------



## Mads1

Just a little update, ive been trying to get some HWLabs Rads for ages, everywhere in the UK were sold out and a shipment was not going to arrive untill end of Feb, Luckly HighFlow had the last few so grabbed them quick.


----------



## paultoke

I like those rads, was after some for my new build


----------



## Goofy Flow

Great photography as always!


----------



## SQZY

Enjoy your lollipop







Were those stop fittings included?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultoke*
> 
> I like those rads, was after some for my new build


Really nice quality, nice and stealthy.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Great photography as always!


Thanks for your kind words.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SQZY*
> 
> Enjoy your lollipop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were those stop fittings included?


No the stop fittings were just something i had laying around. Would be nice if they was included though.


----------



## Phill360

The rads looks great. I want to use Black Ice rads in my build when I upgrade it later in the year but they are really difficult to get in Australia


----------



## nzphil

So glad this build is still alive


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phill360*
> 
> The rads looks great. I want to use Black Ice rads in my build when I upgrade it later in the year but they are really difficult to get in Australia


Best option is probably performance PC but you are going to pay about $40-45 to DHL them. They are definitely worth it, unless you have other options for Rads.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzphil*
> 
> So glad this build is still alive


Expect alot of updates really soon. The build has always been active, just been really busy plus had to wait for some hardware due to no stock.


----------



## stepemery

Looking forward to seeing case assembly photos now!


----------



## Mads1

Shouldn't be too long now for updates, i hope to be doing some acrylic polishing of the Res and Pass-Plates so will show before and after Pics, Panel pics and case assembly soon but im in need of another GPU as one of them is Dead ( @EVGA-JacobF ) so unless i can get another Ref 1080 looks like it may only be a single one for now.


----------



## SQZY

On another note, will you be getting the AquaComputer Vision monitoring thingy? Seems like demand is quite high for that. Would be interesting to hear your opinion on it.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SQZY*
> 
> On another note, will you be getting the AquaComputer Vision monitoring thingy? Seems like demand is quite high for that. Would be interesting to hear your opinion on it.


Yes i was going to as it was going to be mounted in the case, but its never in stock and hard to get hold of, and i dont want to delay the build anymore keep waiting for hardware to come into stock, so i will get this at a later date and do something with it connected to the Aquaero plus funds are a little low as was scammed on the evil bay for a GPU that was faulty which has put me back for SLI so Thats another thing.
But im looking forward to getting hold of a vision , and taking it apart to mount in the case.


----------



## h0peisgiven

Looking forward to the next update!


----------



## Mads1

Hopefully by the weekend.


----------



## Mads1

Just a little Update, started to sleeve my PSU so thought id show some pics of PSU and sneak of the sleeving. Im using MDPC-X as normal and won't use anything else which was purchased from PEXON PC @pexon, Although i still need to buy some more bits as i had a few crushed crimps i do though normally use 2.3mm 18AWG Wire, but for this one im Using 2.9mm which is a pain to crimp but we'll worth it which is the reason for some crushed crimps. so here are some pics with more to follow in next couple days.


----------



## paultoke

Looking good you can do my next sleeving job


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultoke*
> 
> Looking good you can do my next sleeving job


I think PEXON will do a better job than me.


----------



## Phill360

Great looking cables. I'm currently building some cables for my rig and I'm using 2.3mm wire and I'm still getting crushed wings.
Just wondering if the case has been built yet because I'd love to see photos of it


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phill360*
> 
> Great looking cables. I'm currently building some cables for my rig and I'm using 2.3mm wire and I'm still getting crushed wings.
> Just wondering if the case has been built yet because I'd love to see photos of it


Thanks, the cables are not quite finished yet as i won't do the molex and sata ones until i can size up the lengths needed once the case is built . The case is almost done, lots of pic's really soon.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> The case is almost done, lots of pic's really soon.


Yes, finally the case









Look forward


----------



## nzphil

Been waiting for this for like 2 years...


----------



## imersa

where them cables at


----------



## Mads1

A little Update, over the last few evenings i've been sleeving cables for the Silverstone PSU, here are some pic's.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Awesome mate


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Awesome mate


Thanks man









Case pics coming soon........


----------



## paultoke

Looking good Mads


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultoke*
> 
> Looking good Mads


Thanks.







Now i just need to get hold of a samsung M.2 for the build and thats all the parts got, its only going to be used for the O/S so i may just get a 250gb one.


----------



## Mads1

So ive started to cut the plates and have decided to polish them, not sure this is a good idea cause it has taken me a few hours just to do one so far, and its the smallest of the three. Anyway ive taken a few Pic's in between the sanding stages, although it came out OK, i'm not completly happy with the finish so may go over it again a few times and also may get some 3000 grit just to do a final pass.

I used 600,800,1000,1500 and 2000, plus finished it with Novus fine acrylic scratch remover and acrylic polish.


----------



## paultoke

Very Nice


----------



## imersa

8/8 top work! Not a job I've ever tackled I must be honest.


----------



## ^DeMoN^

Wandering in late to the party, but subbing for sure!


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *^DeMoN^*
> 
> Wandering in late to the party, but subbing for sure!


Welcome aboard ....


----------



## Mads1

More Updates coming very soon.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> More Updates coming very soon.


Arrived the panels, mate?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Arrived the panels, mate?


Yes all my panels are cut.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Yes all my panels are cut.


Finally







... and about my panels?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and about my panels?


My build log is not the place to put about your panels, all work related Please send a Direct message or email the [email protected]


----------



## Jameswalt1

Wow this is looking amazing


----------



## lever2stacks

So beautiful loving the acrylic polishing!!!!


----------



## Mads1

Thanks for kind words @Jameswalt1 and @lever2stacks .


----------



## Lord Xeb

Been a while since I Have been around these parts. What do I find? This.


----------



## Mads1

Ok after a couple of busy weeks things have started to move a little bit quicker.
First off i'd like to thank MAYHEMS for the little parcel they sent me.

So the last few days ive been polishing the acrylic Reservoirs, now this is not an easy task as ive spent countless hours sanding them up plus re going over the last one i did as i was not happy with how it turned out, anyway thats all finished now. A little tip for those that also want to do this as i done this all by hand no little gadgets to help, once you have finished polishing and buffing and you need to get the polishing residue off, if you use distilled water instead of tap water, when it drys this will dry without leaving streaks or smudges, this is also good for cleaning windows and the likes of car windscreens, plus your hardline tubing after you have cut and chamfered the edges, i just use a small tray filled up with distilled.
Now i just need to tap the screw holes and make up some o-rings and put them together with their lids.






Also this is what Mayhems sent me, i think i have enough dye to last a life time. They also sent me their Havoc 240mm Rad, I wont be using this in this build but i might in a future build, its a nice looking Rad and if you check out the performance online, it is up there with the Best





Thanks for checking this post out, more Updates to follow very soon.


----------



## p0Pe

Wicked good job on the polishing! I actually thought they where milled all the way trough, and then had a lid on both sides


----------



## Lord Xeb

Dem sexy photos. Makes my nerd side go crazy. Makes my engineer side intrigued.


----------



## paultoke

Acrylics looking good Mads


----------



## rwisdaman

Very nice job on the acrylics! Makes me wish I owned or at least had access to a CNC machine.


----------



## lever2stacks

Man o man that polished acrylic just looks gorgeous great job! That is a heck of a lot of dyes, I'd say your good for a minute lol. I'm anxious to see this build come to life.


----------



## stepemery

Not sure if I'd have the patience for all that polishing work. Looks great though!


----------



## B3L13V3R

PM'ing an address for where you can send any "extra" dye you might find yourself with! Haha JK!!

Awesome acrylic work man!! Definitely see that kind of elegant case work in my future. I'll be paying someone like you to do it though. Like a previous poster said, I don't have the patience for that. ?


----------



## bellyflopdog

Damn, that's sexy!


----------



## rolandos582

What do you think about the Darkside Led's?
The pictures definitely are looking nice but what do you think about the product? Considering getting some myself


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> What do you think about the Darkside Led's?
> The pictures definitely are looking nice but what do you think about the product? Considering getting some myself


Darkside LED are great, very bright mind you, so you may have to turn them down abit, The UV ones are the best if thats the look you are after not like other makes out there where their UV is too purple, ive connected all mine to the pwm input of the Aquaero, but you can connect them to the motherboard. I wouldnt buy any other LED strip now.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Darkside LED are great, very bright mind you, so you may have to turn them down abit, The UV ones are the best if thats the look you are after not like other makes out there where their UV is too purple, ive connected all mine to the pwm input of the Aqauero, but you can connect them to the motherboard. I wouldnt buy any other LED strip now.


Here, here









They are so good... and the small footprint they leave is fantastic, so thin.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Darkside LED are great, very bright mind you, so you may have to turn them down abit, The UV ones are the best if thats the look you are after not like other makes out there where their UV is too purple, ive connected all mine to the pwm input of the Aqauero, but you can connect them to the motherboard. I wouldnt buy any other LED strip now.


Yeah I'm thinking about getting 6 strips for my SMA8 with their connector and also connect them to my Aqauero 6 XT. Just the RGB ones, no need for UV. I can only hear positive things with alot of led's for each strip compared to the HUE+


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking about getting 6 strips for my SMA8 with their connector and also connect them to my Aqauero 6 XT. Just the RGB ones, no need for UV. I can only hear positive things with alot of led's for each strip compared to the HUE+


Ive no experience with the RGB ones but if they are anything like their single colour ones then they will be great and as Jameswalt has said their small footprint makes them easy to hide.


----------



## MunneY

Can't wait until You get that res filled up.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Can't wait until You get that res filled up.


Not to much longer to wait, ive already tapped the threads just need to do the o-rings now, just really busy with work related stuff thats taken up some time, and also been doing some more designs, i hope to have some more updates in the week with some Pics of course. Ive already designed the next build so keep an eye on that one in the threads aswell.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Ive no experience with the RGB ones but if they are anything like their single colour ones then they will be great and as Jameswalt has said their small footprint makes them easy to hide.


Sick! How many are you using and how did you connect them to the aquaero?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> Sick! How many are you using and how did you connect them to the aquaero?





I just took the plug off the LED strip and connected the - and + to the plug and sleeved it and then attached to PWM 1 or 2, i wouldnt daisy chain no more than 3 x 30cm strips as they are 2.5w each and the pwm channel takes a max of 10watts, then you can just set them up in the software to control them how you want.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just took the plug off the LED strip and connected the - and + to the plug and sleeved it and then attached to PWM 1 or 2, i wouldnt daisy chain no more than 3 x 30cm strips as they are 2.5w each and the pwm channel takes a max of 10watts, then you can just set them up in the software to control them how you want.


I see, this is good information. Was it hard to pull off? I'm trying to see if I can use 2x30 as 1 big 60cm strip without too many modifications. I have the same stuff with my HUE+ right now and I want to do the same with the DarkSide led's but the info and possibilities are both pretty limited.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> I see, this is good information. Was it hard to pull off? I'm trying to see if I can use 2x30 as 1 big 60cm strip without too many modifications. I have the same stuff with my HUE+ right now and I want to do the same with the DarkSide led's but the info and possibilities are both pretty limited.


Yes it wont be a problem, il post some pics when i do the next lot.


----------



## Mads1

Little Update, just putting some last minute touches to the build.


----------



## Jameswalt1

So awesome


----------



## lever2stacks

Dang that inlay tho!!!!! Now I'm going to need a upgrade!!!$$$


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Makes me want an inlay even more when I get a case done up!


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> Dang that inlay tho!!!!! Now I'm going to need a upgrade!!!$$$


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Makes me want an inlay even more when I get a case done up!


I know they cost a little more than a cut-out, but inlays are quite abit of work from design to tool pathing and takes a while to do, plus imo it makes your build stand-out and adds that little extra Dank appeal .


----------



## lever2stacks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> I know they cost a little more than a cut-out, but inlays are quite abit of work from design to tool pathing and takes a while to do, plus imo it makes your build stand-out and adds that little extra Dank appeal .


I'm about the dankness!!! I'll hit you in the DM.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Yes it wont be a problem, il post some pics when i do the next lot.


Just to make sure,

and I can connect them together to create 1 60cm strip instead of 2x30. This way I can fill 1 side of my SMA8 and create an amazing light strip. I wanna do the same with the darkside strips and you say this is possible? Show me some pics


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> Just to make sure,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I can connect them together to create 1 60cm strip instead of 2x30. This way I can fill 1 side of my SMA8 and create an amazing light strip. I wanna do the same with the darkside strips and you say this is possible? Show me some pics


They are not darkside LED strips that i know of, but if your ones are identical there shouldnt be a problem connecting them together unless other people on here know otherwise, the LED strips im on about that connect to the Aquaero are these




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> They are not darkside LED strips that i know of, but if your ones are identical there shouldnt be a problem connecting them together unless other people on here know otherwise, the LED strips im on about that connect to the Aquaero are these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nono, currently i'm using NZXT HUE+ but due multiple issues i'm looking into new LED strips. DarkSide comes out on top and saw you were using them. That's why I was wondering.
You are using 5 strips? So that means ur using like 2-3 splitters? Interesting.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> Nono, currently i'm using NZXT HUE+ but due multiple issues i'm looking into new LED strips. DarkSide comes out on top and saw you were using them. That's why I was wondering.
> You are using 5 strips? So that means ur using like 2-3 splitters? Interesting.


I see, yes im using 3 for channel pwm 1 and 2 for the other but these LEDs are bright so prob wont use them all, i dont use splitters i just solder some wire onto the end and then heatshrink the terminal to bridge them, that way you can place them were you want them at any given length. But once ive done the build will i then see how many and where to put them, as i want to light up some parts of the case and not the street,,,so may cut the strips down. I think 5 will be to many.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> I see, yes im using 3 for channel pwm 1 and 2 for the other but these LEDs are bright so prob wont use them all, i dont use splitters i just solder some wire onto the end and then heatshrink the terminal to bridge them, that way you can place them were you want them at any given length. But once ive done the build will i then see how many and where to put them, as i want to light up some parts of the case and not the street,,,so may cut the strips down. I think 5 will be to many.


Yep would love to see some work on them since I wanna do the same pretty much. Just using 6 strips. 2x60cm and 1x30cm in my caselabs SMA8 and just dim them a bit. So it won't be as bright but everything is lighted up.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandos582*
> 
> Yep would love to see some work on them since I wanna do the same pretty much. Just using 6 strips. 2x60cm and 1x30cm in my caselabs SMA8 and just dim them a bit. So it won't be as bright but everything is lighted up.


If you look at Singularity Computers on utube, he shows you how to do it and also does a good review on them. Also take a look at all the connections that are possible here if you dont want to make your own.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> If you look at Singularity Computers on utube, he shows you how to do it and also does a good review on them. Also take a look at all the connections that are possible here if you dont want to make your own.


Alright thanks for this. I'm following Singularify computers for a decent amount of time already since they make great products but I can't remember them making a video on it. I'll look it up Thanks!


----------



## MunneY

MMMMMM... Now you know what I want to do :-D


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> MMMMMM... Now you know what I want to do :-D


What does munney want to do, this could be trouble lol ..........


----------



## JR23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> What does munney want to do, this could be trouble lol ..........


Why do I feel like the biggest possible case with the least radiators ever concept is inbound.

JR


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR23*
> 
> Why do I feel like the biggest possible case with the least radiators ever concept is inbound.
> 
> JR


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> What does munney want to do, this could be trouble lol ..........


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR23*
> 
> Why do I feel like the biggest possible case with the least radiators ever concept is inbound.
> 
> JR


NOW NOW!

Its actually a slight mod of something already off the shelf.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> NOW NOW!
> 
> Its actually a slight mod of something already off the shelf.


Lol the biggest shelf..... only messing What happened to the Parvum case, if you want me to design something let me know, Im sure i can render something up for you.


----------



## Mads1

More progress on the case done today, g1/4 holes tapped and started on the o-rings, as you can see most of the plate is done by hand which is why they do cost, but are so worth it, they just take abit of time to do, il have some more Pics up over the weekend.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> More progress on the case done today, g1/4 holes tapped and started on the o-rings, il have some Pics up over the weekend.


Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## lever2stacks

Ohhhh yeah things are starting to get exciting now!!!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> 
> 
> More progress on the case done today, g1/4 holes tapped and started on the o-rings, as you can see most of the plate is done by hand which is why they do cost, but are so worth it, they just take abit of time to do, il have some more Pics up over the weekend.


The last time i drilled through my Acrylic... @imersa had to cut me a new piece :-D


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> The last time i drilled through my Acrylic... @imersa had to cut me a new piece :-D


Just need to take your time and go slow, and use a nice sharp bit, in the pic is the G1/4 tap, we put it on a old press and then turn the chuck by hand, its all about precision.


----------



## Mads1

UPDATE Sometimes we just have to do these things again. New inlay and res lid needed, will be back on track tomorrow.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE Sometimes we just have to do these things again. New inlay and res lid needed, will be back on track tomorrow.


POP GOES THE WEASEL.

You shoulda have seen my face when the res on envy popped.


----------



## rolandos582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> If you look at Singularity Computers on utube, he shows you how to do it and also does a good review on them. Also take a look at all the connections that are possible here if you dont want to make your own.


Do you happen to have a link on that video? I might be stupid cause I can't find it. Maybe I'm looking for something different


----------



## lever2stacks

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE Sometimes we just have to do these things again. New inlay and res lid needed, will be back on track tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote






Man i know that feeling glass likes to go pop too. Nothing worse than working on a piece all week for it to crack right at one of the final steps. Heres to fickle unforgiving mediums cheers


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> POP GOES THE WEASEL.
> 
> You shoulda have seen my face when the res on envy popped.


It was the last bit to go in, these things can be delicate at times, which is why we price it as we do although really we still do it cheaply to what its worth and it can be fiddle at times but when done just looks awesome. At the end of the day its just one of those things, so its got to be re-done.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE Sometimes we just have to do these things again. New inlay and res lid needed, will be back on track tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man i know that feeling glass likes to go pop too. Nothing worse than working on a piece all week for it to crack right at one of the final steps. Heres to fickle unforgiving mediums cheers
Click to expand...

When it happened all of us at Parvum was " oh know on the last bit " so start again we go.


----------



## Mads1

Case all done now, just needing the time to do the build follow ups, just waiting on a couple of parts, so nearly there.


----------



## nzphil

The hype is real!!! Can't wait to see the case


----------



## Mads1

UPDATE

Spent today putting the Reservoirs and Pass-plate together, there looking quite nice after many hours polishing the tool marks out.I also had to re-do one of the o-rings as i made the previous one abit short and it was a pain to put in. I have also gone for some nice stainless steel screws which i hope will make the plates stand out a little bit,they were expensive but worth it as they are of a nice quality grade A4 , also im cleaning the case up, and making final checks before any Pic's go up. If anyone is interested in getting a Acrylic inlay logo for there build which can be a custom add on when you purchase your case you can have a full cut out one, or one like i have , which is a pocket inlay, which is a 3mm acrylic logo into the 5mm front panel or as i have done into the lid of the front Res.


----------



## nzphil

Wow those look sooo good! I really like the black logo on the clear acrylic.


----------



## MunneY

Man that is good looking, The polishing really helps.


----------



## madbrayniak

Just stop....I can't take these awesome builds anymore.


----------



## imersa

Incredible photos my man. Impressed!


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Man that is good looking, The polishing really helps.


Thanks @MunneY over 10 hours sanding put in to get it looking this clear.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzphil*
> 
> Wow those look sooo good! I really like the black logo on the clear acrylic.


Thanks, Pocket inlay's do give a nice effect.


----------



## Phill360

This looks amazing. Can't wait to see the finished case


----------



## Mads1

UPDATE

So i've had time this weekend to clean the case Panels up and do a test fit. I often get asked about sharp edges on the bottom of the case so i thought i'd show what i do. Its pretty simple really but you just need a File and then gently go round the edges to take the sharpness off, i also slightly round the points off aswell, this helps it from not marking your desk if for some reason you move your case in a game rage, ( which happens alot with me when playing H1Z1 ) Also a small pic showing the top reservior in the case, i've still abit to do before i cant start to add any Hardware and unfortunately i have a family gathering to goto for a few days, so i will continue the build towards the end of next week.
I'm also awaiting some parts which should arrive next week, although i wish this was another titan X ( Pascal ) but sadly not.


----------



## Jameswalt1




----------



## MunneY

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> So i've had time this weekend to clean the case Panels up and do a test fit. I often get asked about sharp edges on the bottom of the case so i thought i'd show what i do. Its pretty simple really but you just need a File and then gently go round the edges to take the sharpness off, i also slightly round the points off aswell, this helps it from not marking your desk if for some reason you move your case in a game rage, ( which happens alot with me when playing H1Z1 ) Also a small pic showing the top reservior in the case, i've still abit to do before i cant start to add any Hardware and unfortunately i have a family gathering to goto for a few days, so i will continue the build towards the end of next week.
> I'm also awaiting some parts which should arrive next week, although i wish this was another titan X ( Pascal ) but sadly not.






I know why you are filing those edges down... when I got done building eNVy, my desk looked like a murder scene LOL


----------



## Mads1

Starting to put the case together, here is a couple of pics of progress. Im still awaiting some Hardware so expect some more updates in the week.


----------



## Trestles126

Very nice


----------



## Goofy Flow

Truly spectacular mate!


----------



## Bart

Oh yeah, that's the stuff.


----------



## B3L13V3R




----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Very nice


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Truly spectacular mate!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Oh yeah, that's the stuff.


Thanks Guy's


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


there is more to come really soon.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ooooh, I absolutely love the engravings all over!


----------



## MunneY

Im sorry but ill say it. That is the best color that yall offer... i loved that grey on mine


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ooooh, I absolutely love the engravings all over!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Im sorry but ill say it. That is the best color that yall offer... i loved that grey on mine


@WhiteWulfe Thanks man.









@MunneY Yes i agree its the Best colour we do but its a pain to cut, which is why we charge slightly more for it.


----------



## paultoke

Very nice Mads
Cant wait to see more







:


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultoke*
> 
> Very nice Mads
> Cant wait to see more:thumb:


Thanks mate, hopefully not to longer wait for more pic's.


----------



## WakaWakaPL

Great pics. Love the case, R1.0 is awesome, hope I will have a chance to get my hands on one








Can't wait to see the final result, so go on


----------



## Jameswalt1

Soooooooo lovely


----------



## Mads1

UPDATE

So had some long awaited Hardware turn-up. A Samsung M.2 which meant i could start to piece my motherboard together. All was going well until...............







Until after this image i took of the motherboard tray, with the Aquaero mounted into position. I just had a sneaky feeling that the cables that connect the power and fans up were going to be tight in the back in between the motherboard tray and the PSU panel...................and they were by quite a few millimetre's..........." School-boy error for not checking measurements "
So after a few choice words ,i went about thinking how i can solve this. One option was to re-cut the motherboard tray and just take the screen off and use it like an LT Model
or come up with some sort of design for it to fit, with this in mind a decided to wait until the morning and have a think about it as it was already 1am.

So with the help of Shaun, we got about banging our heads together to resolve this issue. This is where Shaun who is our Top Designer and inlay-specialist at Parvum came up with a design that might just work,
and after working in the warehouse of which was 90 degree's and a hiccup with the CNC Machine we produced this..............................


----------



## B3L13V3R

You know a company is bad ass when their mistakes turn up even better than the planned outcome.


----------



## watever44

Awesome!

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bart

Improvisation FTW!! That looks awesome!!!


----------



## lever2stacks

Very Very Nice I just love this build so much, easily my favorite build at the moment. You got me wishing I went with the EVGA x99 micro now.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> Very Very Nice I just love this build so much, easily my favorite build at the moment. You got me wishing I went with the EVGA x99 micro now.


Thanks fella for the kind words.







I've had this motherboard for quite a few months now and looking forward to actually using it now, prob one of the best MATX boards out there.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> You know a company is bad ass when their mistakes turn up even better than the planned outcome.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watever44*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Improvisation FTW!! That looks awesome!!!


Thanks Guy's.......







Hopefully some more updates in the week.


----------



## Mads1

Ok Time to put the case together, this will be in a few parts during the week as i go along.

Few pics of the fittings,will only use Bitspower of course.







Change the plugs on the pump from white to black then sleeved in MDPCX.















More Updates at the weekend.


----------



## Bart

I *REALLY like the look of those pump tops! The dual D5 one intrigues me too, but those singles look awesome! So far, this is my kind of build, aka nothing but 90 degree bends.







Can't wait to see this all come together!


----------



## JR23

So familiar! I think between Apis, Comet and Industrial I've had 9 builds sat just like that. Setting the build down over the radiators is the most satisfying part, marrying 4 tubes simultaneously. Although sliding the tube reservoir through the top accent on Apis was magical.

I'll bring Industrial down for a bench off when you're done









JR


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR23*
> 
> So familiar! I think between Apis, Comet and Industrial I've had 9 builds sat just like that. Setting the build down over the radiators is the most satisfying part, marrying 4 tubes simultaneously. Although sliding the tube reservoir through the top accent on Apis was magical.
> 
> I'll bring Industrial down for a bench off when you're done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JR


Ha Ha I think some how Industrial might just beat this one........... :


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*


Wow! looks like a render


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Wow! looks like a render


Indeed!


----------



## imersa

Weekend update?


----------



## MunneY

Its Sunday night Mads... LEGOO WITH THE REST OF THE UPDATE!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Its Sunday night Mads... LEGOO WITH THE REST OF THE UPDATE!


I so instantly read that as "leggo my Eggos!"


----------



## Mads1

UPDATE

I've had a rather busy weekend with the build, i've tried to take some pics as i was going along but unfortunately my SD card got corrupted as the plastic by the pins broke off and i just couldnt get it to read, now i had alot of photo's on them which is a shame, but luckly i had enough on another one to sort out an update.

First job of the day was to sort the block out for the GPU,
then tube that up, so i can get ready for putting the top panel res on and sorting the wiring out. Then i can visual what and where the wire runs are going to be.

So anyway here is a few pics of the weekends work.















































Hope you like them, i hope to get more done during the week or maybe the weekend, then i can finish the sleeving and fill her up.


----------



## lever2stacks

wow man this is just gorgeous, I love this build so much!!!!


----------



## Goofy Flow

This case is a diamond, probably the best Parvum case out there, congrats mate


----------



## Bart

I need acrylic plates like this in my life!


----------



## Watercool-Jakob

Oh wow, that is BEAUTIFUL, man! LOVE it!


----------



## madbrayniak

Did you fit 2x 240 in this thing?!

I love the use of a distroplate, I wish I had those kinds of skills.


----------



## catbuster

Its 2x 360









Great looking build, i just love watercool blocks


----------



## paultoke

Excellent work mate









Cant wait to see the finished project.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Did you fit 2x 240 in this thing?!
> 
> I love the use of a distroplate, I wish I had those kinds of skills.


As catbuster said it is running 2 x 360mm rads.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> wow man this is just gorgeous, I love this build so much!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> This case is a diamond, probably the best Parvum case out there, congrats mate


Thanks guy's


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watercool-Jakob*
> 
> Oh wow, that is BEAUTIFUL, man! LOVE it!


Thanks Jakob, loving the " Heatkiller Watercool " Blocks


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultoke*
> 
> Excellent work mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to see the finished project.


Thanks Mate, about time you did another system.


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> As catbuster said it is running 2 x 360mm rads.


Well I feel pretty dumb, you can clearly see the fans...

This case just doesn't look that big!

Love the build and the color scheme.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Well I feel pretty dumb, you can clearly see the fans...
> 
> This case just doesn't look that big!
> 
> Love the build and the color scheme.


No Problems asking, yes the case is a nice size, just right.


----------



## paultoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Thanks Mate, about time you did another system.


Updated my camera gear now so I just might lol


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultoke*
> 
> Updated my camera gear now so I just might lol


A Build log is a good way to test it out. I too got a new camera, which il be testing out in the next update.


----------



## paultoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> A Build log is a good way to test it out. I too got a new camera, which il be testing out in the next update.


Cool another Nikon I take it


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultoke*
> 
> Cool another Nikon I take it


Yep sure is..........


----------



## Mads1

All tubing done, Just got some cables to do, and the system is going through a leak test.
Quick peep at where i am with the build.


----------



## MunneY

Needs 1 more card!


----------



## B3L13V3R




----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Needs 1 more card!


If you have one spare and free, then throw it my way..................................


----------



## madbrayniak

That slight bit of blue just really sets it off for me. I love it when you have slight things like that.


----------



## Mads1

UPDATE

Right ive managed to do a bit on the cables this week inbetween being not to well. Build is coming along nicely, im still not happy with cable management so will do them again, the last pic was before i had another go in which they look abit better.

















Also had a look at various dyes and im thinking of going UV clear ice blue.


----------



## Paprika

Absolutely stunning


----------



## ruffhi

Can you walk us through the loop flow?


----------



## Bart

Darkside LEDs FTW! Assuming they're DS strips.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Darkside LEDs FTW! Assuming they're DS strips.


Yes i only use darkside, they are the best.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paprika*
> 
> Absolutely stunning


Thanks for kind words.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

So gorgeous. Great work Mads.









TCO


----------



## madbrayniak

Did you just do the 2 SSDs?

I keep telling myself that I am going to use my computer as a "gaming server" with all my movies saved to it as well. But I have been saying that for years and I think I might ditch that idea and just build a small NAS and go to just NVMe and SSD for my main rig....

This really came out great though!

What coolant additives did you use? it looks clear with a small amount of UV reactive added in.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Did you just do the 2 SSDs?
> 
> I keep telling myself that I am going to use my computer as a "gaming server" with all my movies saved to it as well. But I have been saying that for years and I think I might ditch that idea and just build a small NAS and go to just NVMe and SSD for my main rig....
> 
> This really came out great though!
> 
> What coolant additives did you use? it looks clear with a small amount of UV reactive added in.


yes ive got the m.2 for o/s and a few applications then 3 x ssd's 1 x in the roof for all my render programs and then the other two for my games, 1 x is a steam one and the other is origin/ubisoft,
then i have a docking station with a 3tb HDD for backups and what not.

Coolant wise im still testing but yes im prob just going with x1 clear and just a hint of uv nothing overpowering.


----------



## paultoke

Awsome mate


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultoke*
> 
> Awsome mate


Thanks Paul, its getting there, just a few tweeks to do and some testing to iron out some bugs then it will be final photo's, im waiting an EK M.2 Heatsink but there always out of stock so might just not bother.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> So gorgeous. Great work Mads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Cheers.


----------



## niklot1981

Looks great


----------



## B3L13V3R

Amazing. Really!


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niklot1981*
> 
> Looks great


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Amazing. Really!


Thank's guy's,,,







more to come really soon...........


----------



## Drizztly

Good job! Really like the Heatkiller blocks


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drizztly*
> 
> Good job! Really like the Heatkiller blocks


Thanks, yes the blocks are top quality, ive had other makes but these are right at the top, dont think id use anything else now.


----------



## Watercool-Jakob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drizztly*
> 
> Good job! Really like the Heatkiller blocks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Thanks, yes the blocks are top quality, ive had other makes but these are right at the top, dont think id use anything else now.


Ha, I love to hear that! You know where to find us


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watercool-Jakob*
> 
> Ha, I love to hear that! You know where to find us


I might need another Block, after all. i want some SLI goodness, thats if i can get another GPU


----------



## Mads1

Hopefully I'l get some pic's up over the weekend, build was put back a little due to a faulty piece of Hardware, all sorted now.


----------



## cam135

Amazing build I'm thinking of doing a build in the r1.0 as well. How do you like the case?


----------



## Mads1

UPDATE

Final photo's will be put up soon, but in the mean time here is a few things that ive bought over the last week.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Final photo's will be put up soon, but in the mean time here is a few things that ive bought over the last week.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey Mads! Looking like this system is actually going to get used!!
















What games might you use the Naga for? I used mine for EVE Online until it stopped working... but it was an awesome mouse.

I also got the EK M.2 heatsink. took just about 1-2c off the top... so nice looking though! Great choice!

Here's mine tucked behind the GPU's (just need to rub off the VGA lables)







:



Looking forward to more!!!


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Hey Mads! Looking like this system is actually going to get used!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What games might you use the Naga for? I used mine for EVE Online until it stopped working... but it was an awesome mouse.
> 
> I also got the EK M.2 heatsink. took just about 1-2c off the top... so nice looking though! Great choice!
> 
> Here's mine tucked behind the GPU's (just need to rub off the VGA lables)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to more!!!


I had the Naga 2014 before so i know the sort of problems you get from them, just having a wireless one just makes my desk cleaner. The games i play are just FPS , i wouldnt say i game all the time but just jump on once in awhile , as i'm rubbish anyway. Im looking at getting Star citizen soon so that will keep me busy. I just wanted a mouse that i was able to assign the keys to macro's for photoshop and my render software, and as i was use to the software thats why i got the Naga again. As for the EK heatsink ive seen a 5 degree drop so yes not alot. I will be posting some final pictures tonight of the build, but depends what time i get in.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Can't wait to see the finished build


----------



## Mads1

UPDATE

So the build almost comes to the end but not quite yet as there will be more to come in the way of a few updates and tweeks as some new hardware will be going in. So for my 2000 post here is some images.
But first I'd like to also thank my sponsor's WATERCOOL, SAMSUNG, DARKSIDE, MAYHEMS and also PARVUM SYSTEMS and a mention for @Watercool-Jakob for making this build possible.


----------



## madbrayniak

This makes me think of robocop in a ways.

Really like the slight amount of UV in the coolant and the simple clean tube runs.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Truly spectacular, definitely the best Parvum build ever, congrats mate


----------



## Bart

Magnificent!


----------



## MunneY

BRUH


----------



## B3L13V3R




----------



## paultoke

Excellent project, well done


----------



## rock14




----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me think of robocop in a ways.
> 
> Really like the slight amount of UV in the coolant and the simple clean tube runs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Truly spectacular, definitely the best Parvum build ever, congrats mate


Thank's guy's your kind words mean alot, although this build is finished the project is not as will be updating as i go along.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Magnificent!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> BRUH


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*


Thanks for all your comments ................


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultoke*
> 
> Excellent project, well done


Thanks mate, still waiting on your next build.........







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rock14*


Thanks


----------



## nzphil

Wow great job Mads! One of my favorite builds


----------



## catbuster

Great build


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzphil*
> 
> Wow great job Mads! One of my favorite builds


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Great build


Thank's fella's ......


----------



## Jameswalt1

This looks soooooooo amazing dude!


----------



## Watercool-Jakob

This is a work of art! Love it! Thanks for displaying our components in such a pleasing environment!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Amazing build mate!! Truly exceptional









TCO


----------



## imersa

Was a long old trip this build, but very much worth it. 10/10!


----------



## duckweedpb7

Quite possibly the best Parvum build I have seen to date. So clean, lighting and color palette are very well done.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Definitely agree, this is one of the nicest looking Parvums.


----------



## lever2stacks

I'm totally speechless on this man!!!! What an amazing build, I can't stop checking out the pics super sexy mate +rep


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckweedpb7*
> 
> Quite possibly the best Parvum build I have seen to date. So clean, lighting and color palette are very well done.


Thanks for the kind comment and glad you like it.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Definitely agree, this is one of the nicest looking Parvums.


Thank you.........







although the hardware does help, the watercool parts really make it stand out, the pics dont do it justice.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> I'm totally speechless on this man!!!! What an amazing build, I can't stop checking out the pics super sexy mate +rep


Thanks mate, loving your build aswell you done a good job.....


----------



## bellyflopdog

I'm at a loss for words, Mads1. Beautiful !


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bellyflopdog*
> 
> I'm at a loss for words, Mads1. Beautiful !


Thanks for the comment, much appreciated.







I'm itching to start on another build now.........


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Thanks for the comment, much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm itching to start on another build now.........


Come to Canada and rebuild mine for me! That would be some serious improvement, LOL!


----------



## Mads1

Not exactly round the corner from the UK, or i would've helped out.


----------



## MeNoMoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> So the build almost comes to the end but not quite yet as there will be more to come in the way of a few updates and tweeks as some new hardware will be going in. So for my 2000 post here is some images.
> But first I'd like to also thank my sponsor's WATERCOOL, SAMSUNG, DARKSIDE, MAYHEMS and also PARVUM SYSTEMS and a mention for @Watercool-Jakob for making this build possible.


*WOW!!! I WANT.*


----------



## Bart

Beautiful!
















EDIT: damn, thought these were new pics. Didn't realize it was a noob that doesn't know what spoiler tags are.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: damn, thought these were new pics. Didn't realize it was a noob that doesn't know what spoiler tags are.


I will put some new pic's up once ive received a little something that goes with the memory modules im just having trouble trying to get hold of them.


----------



## Mads1

UPDATE

More pic's plus the light bar upgrade to the memory modules, also added a few more drop's of Mayhems UV ice clear blue as i filled the Res up a touch after all the air has now come out of the System. This has been a great little build and i'm really impressed with the temperture's this system is reaching, under full load with a 4.5 Overclock at 1.275 v at idle is 24 and at full load 62. Pump speed is a constant 2000rpm and fan's at 650rpm idle and 1000rpm load.


----------



## Trestles126

Very well done was looking forward to this one. Nothing flashy in color just a bunch of awesome custom work


----------



## paultoke

Excellent build Mads, love the colour scheme


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trestles126*
> 
> Very well done was looking forward to this one. Nothing flashy in color just a bunch of awesome custom work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paultoke*
> 
> Excellent build Mads, love the colour scheme


Thanks guy's, the idea was to have subtle colours with the prominent feature being the case design, i hope i achieved that.


----------



## imersa

So, whats next...


----------



## Mads1

Well i want to add a second GPU if i can get hold of another Titan X Pascal which are proving hard to get, or put two 1080TI in there. Im also going to do a few more updates but im still tinkering with a Design. I'm also going to do another Build in a ATX case but its still awaiting on what Hardware is going in there, and also what sponsor's are going to be involved. But expect plenty of Water distribution Plates and maybe some different materials alongside Acrylic goodness.

A build log will start once i know more...........


----------



## Mads1

So i'm thinking about upgrading this build to coffee lake, what do you guy's think. I'm going to need a new board and memory obviously, but due to there not being many MATX boards im not sure what board partner to go with as of yet ..............any recommendation.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> So i'm thinking about upgrading this build to coffee lake, what do you guy's think. I'm going to need a new board and memory obviously, but due to there not being many MATX boards im not sure what board partner to go with as of yet ..............any recommendation.


Why would you need new memory?


----------



## imersa

@AngryGoldfish cos RGB


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Why would you need new memory?


Cause I will prob sell the Processor, board and memory that i bought for this build, so i can get the CPU and memory, prob get some Gskill Trident Z.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Cause I will prob sell the Processor, board and memory that i bought for this build, so i can get the CPU and memory, prob get some Gskill Trident Z.


The Dominator Platinum imho are better for this build


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> The Dominator Platinum imho are better for this build


But everyone and their pupper uses Dominator Platinums. They're so boring now. I imagine the same thing will happen with TridentZ kits as well.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> But everyone and their pupper uses Dominator Platinums. They're so boring now. I imagine the same thing will happen with TridentZ kits as well.


Must be a sign that they are pretty well liked then, although a little bit pricey.


----------



## Deeptek

A true work of art.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> A true work of art.


Thanks for the really nice comments. Hopefully the next Build which will be soon, will be just as good, I'm still designing it at the moment so not quite ready.


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*


That is beyond amazing


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> That is beyond amazing


Thanks for the really nice comment, This system will be getting an Update soon, Plus im going to do another build really soon but awaiting on some sponsors first.


----------



## motor sw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*


I see I´m late to the party, but that looks absolutley insane!


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motor sw*
> 
> I see I´m late to the party, but that looks absolutley insane!


Thanks dude...................


----------



## Mads1

I will be starting a new build soon, I’ve done the design and renders , just need to decide on parts now. I will start the log soon so I hope to see you on the other side, and I hope you all have a great Christmas holiday. ?


----------



## JR23

Noice Christmas bumper you got ther fam.

JR


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> I will be starting a new build soon, I've done the design and renders , just need to decide on parts now. I will start the log soon so I hope to see you on the other side, and I hope you all have a great Christmas holiday. ?


Can't wait to see your new build Mads, have a great holiday you too


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Can't wait to see your new build Mads, have a great holiday you too


Thanks my friend, should be starting on new build after New Year, still deciding on a ITX board and GPU.


----------



## serone2k

I love what you do and can't wait to see the build coming through!!!


----------



## Mads1

serone2k said:


> I love what you do and can't wait to see the build coming through!!!


Thanks for your Kind words.


----------



## AdmiralNerd

Nice build Dude, im looking at that case.


----------



## Mads1

AdmiralNerd said:


> Nice build Dude, im looking at that case.


Thanks for kind words but prob best to look for a different case unless you can get a 2nd hand one.


----------

